# جل الجسم



## مش أحسن واحد (11 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هذه أول مشاركه لي وهي عباره ن سؤال 

عن كيفيه تصنيع الجل الخاص للجسم لنعومه الجسم و ممكن إضافه عليه العطر بدون أن يتغير لونه 


وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دى ماركو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ 
خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ 
أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ 
أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي 
فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ


----------



## lian22 (23 مارس 2011)

لاإله إلا الله


----------



## هدوش الحياة (25 مارس 2011)

_السلام عليكم_
_اخي العزيز انا ما عندي فكرة عن كيفيه تصنيع الجل الخاص لنعومه الجسم _
_لكن عندي فكرة انوا عند اضافة العطر يقوم بعمل عتامة وتغير للون وحتي نتخلص من هاي المشكلة نقوم بوضع القليل مادة التوين علي العطر قبل وضعها علي المركب الي عملناه حتي نتخلص من العتامة وتغير اللون_


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

